# D-12 --



## mickeyc (Feb 29, 2016)

Was the D-12 ever known as a Meteor?  I'm thinking 1951.


Mike


----------



## rhenning (Feb 29, 2016)

It may have been made by Schwinn and labeled as a Meteor.  Schwinn built a lot of bikes for other retailers names.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes. Meteor was one year only model, 1953.  In my experience, they often turn up configured slightly differently from the catalog specs. What ring and guard style are on the one you're looking at?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 29, 2016)

Seller claims it is a '51.  Locking springer fork.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 29, 2016)

It definently looks more like a 51 than 53. Also before they were naming the models. Most 51 serial numbers started out with and Ho or H1. I'm thinking D12 with optional springer. Very cool bike in my opinion. Always wanted one in coach green/ ivory.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2016)

The '51 Schwinn catalog seems to be MIA.  The '52 and '53 have the D-12 also called Meteor. 
I like this blue one too.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2016)

The D-12 was also known as the Standard Model, cheapest men's ballooner.

Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> The D-12 was also known as the Standard Model, cheapest men's ballooner.
> 
> Mike



Cheaper then a DX?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 1, 2016)

The DX frame came in different configurations.  Around '48 you could get the DX style frame with the same equipment level (though with standard fork) as the blue bike above. Not a fancy bike, but solid.  In the same year one could also purchase a DX style frame with budget bars, seat, pedals, stem, fenders, for less. A real corner cutter of a bike. This "competitively priced" DX-based bike would eventually get dubbed Spitfire, and go through its own evolution.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 1, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Seller claims it is a '51.  Locking springer fork.
> 
> MikeView attachment 290685




That's my bike. Serial # is on bottom bracket, and came back as '51. I have a thread here in the Schwinn section where I was asking what model it may be, and was told its a D-12. No mounting holes for fender light, no sign of having a tank or rack, but someone mentioned the locking springer was available as an option. It may have originally had a sweetheart chain ring, I'm not sure.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 3, 2016)

On Findley's sites, he shows the '51 D12 and D13.  The D12 was the bottom of the line 26" Balloner; the D13 was the same bike but it had a headlight and truss rods.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html

Both are shown with the sweetheart chain ring.  It's not unheard of to put a clover chain ring on a bike to give it a better gear ratio for a single speed bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2016)

No 51 catalog on Findley's site, just the price sheets. The D-12 was a straight bar and the D-13 was a curved bar.


----------



## mruiz (Mar 5, 2016)

Meteor had a deluxe chain guard, not a feather. I saw one, in 1970.


----------

